# Vet said not purebred



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Today my husband took our 3 year old GSD to the vet for his annual exam. We adopted thor from the pound a year ago. I've NEVER doubted him being pure bred and still dont. Just the credibility of this new vet. She claims because he has a little white tip on his tail that he is not pure bred....sorry had to vent. Maybe im delusional and totally wrong but I doubt it 
Heres my Thor boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

he looks 100 percent gsd to me, they get white sometimes, like on the chest etc


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about minor imperfections.

My vet calls my GSD a German Shepherd Mix. What does it show? - that even vets can't distinguish a purebred from a mutt!

Mine is 100% GSD.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I looked at his other pictures in your album - without a pedigree, you'll never know for sure, but he does look pure bred, and would guess that he is. Hard to tell from the pic you linked above, but from one of the pics in your album, it look like he may have at one time injured his tail, and the hairs grew back white? Just a guess of course - but I have never heard tell that white hairs on the tip of the tail indicates that the dog is not pure-bred - could be just something like a birth mark on him, or an old injury site.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's either a purebred or a really high mix. The white tip really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

mego said:


> he looks 100 percent gsd to me, they get white sometimes, like on the chest etc


Yup. Not a concern unless your GSD is meant to be shown in the show ring. In a pet or a working dog, its not a big deal.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> I looked at his other pictures in your album - without a pedigree, you'll never know for sure, but he does look pure bred, and would guess that he is. Hard to tell from the pic you linked above, but from one of the pics in your album, it look like he may have at one time injured his tail, and the hairs grew back white? Just a guess of course - but I have never heard tell that white hairs on the tip of the tail indicates that the dog is not pure-bred - could be just something like a birth mark on him, or an old injury site.


In the time we've had him he hasn't been injured. Maybe from previous owners?

My husband also just informed me that the vet said she had a high pedigree show GSD. She just kept pointing out every single imperfection. She said he looks like a german german shepherd....whatever that means. 
It doesn't matter what she says I guess. Our dog is not a show dog or fancy. For cry out loud he was probably eating out of trash can weeks before we adopted him. He is my perfect boy and I love him and his handsomeness. 
I cant help but feel a little angry. It's like saying someone's kid is cute but not that cute lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

My entire GSD is white...I wouldn't worry about a few hairs on the tail.  Your new vet sounds like a snob lacking a bedside manor. If you weren't there for an evaluation of the pedigree of your GSD, then why did he even bother to point stuff out?! I would tend to take any advice with a grain of salt after that encounter, but I am known to be distrustful of people who irritate me for no obvious gain on their part. 

I'm sorry he made you question the pedigree of your beautiful dog. Take his comments and dismiss them. :/


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Scarlettsmom said:


> My entire GSD is white...I wouldn't worry about a few hairs on the tail.  Your new vet sounds like a snob lacking a bedside manor. If you weren't there for an evaluation of the pedigree of your GSD, then why did he even bother to point stuff out?! I would tend to take any advice with a grain of salt after that encounter, but I am known to be distrustful of people who irritate me for no obvious gain on their part.
> 
> I'm sorry he made you question the pedigree of your beautiful dog. Take his comments and dismiss them. :/


Thank you. I now worry about taking our younger gsd in now. I dont care to hear any negative comments about my dogs. They are much like children to me. I can not guarantee I would be as quiet or nice as my husband was. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Your vet is not only stupid but rude....she should be praising you for adopting from a shelter, not trying to put your dog down because she has one that is "perfect"...there are plenty of purebred GSDs in shelters...heck, there have been tatoo'ed imported dogs pulled from shelters who have been traced by their tatoos. By German German Shepherd, she is saying that he is from European background, not American Show lines - which she apparently has....to me, in the photo, he does not look like European bloodlines, but more the ASL style! 

Frankly, I would complain about her attitude to the senior vet or owner of the practice and either go elsewhere or not have any more appointments with this vet, ask for someone else!!!! This girl needs a SERIOUS course in bedside manners and common courtesy!

Lee


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Your vet is not only stupid but rude....she should be praising you for adopting from a shelter, not trying to put your dog down because she has one that is "perfect"...there are plenty of purebred GSDs in shelters...heck, there have been tatoo'ed imported dogs pulled from shelters who have been traced by their tatoos. By German German Shepherd, she is saying that he is from European background, not American Show lines - which she apparently has....to me, in the photo, he does not look like European bloodlines, but more the ASL style!
> 
> Frankly, I would complain about her attitude to the senior vet or owner of the practice and either go elsewhere or not have any more appointments with this vet, ask for someone else!!!! This girl needs a SERIOUS course in bedside manners and common courtesy!
> 
> Lee


Thank you Lee for clarifying that for me. 

My husband is in the military. Post regulations state we have to take our dogs to the post vet to be examined before registering them on post. She is the only vet in the office so it makes it a little tricky as far as filing a complaint. We would have to take that through her chain of command. 
After our youngest is registered on post we will not be taking our dogs back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I would point out to your vet that in the last six months JAVMA (A veterinary journal that almost everyone in the field reads) intentionally mixed specific breeds over a certain number of generations and then had vets guess what the breeds were. Over 70% of vets could not correctly guess.

Moral of the story is most vets cant accurately guess a mixed breed. So how is she going to look at a dog that looks purebred and judge??

She may of seen things that made her think mix. White tail tip? No if she knew anything about breed genetics she would know that the White spotting gene that sometimes causes white chest patches can affect all tips on a gsd - this means toes and tail tip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my last vet said my 30 pound shepherd/chow/poodle mix was rottweiler......he's the one not sitting....









They are vets, but that does not make them experts on all breeds. They know how to medically help them.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She still has a superior officer she reports to. Ask her who that is, and if you don't get any satisfaction from her, contact your husbands First Sergeant and he _will_ find out who her reporting official is.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with Lee. That was rude and uncalled for. 

He looks PB to me. Some GSDs have white patches on their chest, some have white on their toes and in the case of your boy, white on his tail. Doesn't mean he's not PB. Just means he's not show material.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> She still has a superior officer she reports to. Ask her who that is, and if you don't get any satisfaction from her, contact your husbands First Sergeant and he _will_ find out who her reporting official is.


You are right. My husband hasnt yet signed into his unit, we just got here a couple weeks ago. 
I will also have to complain about the fact that she wouldn't give my husband heartgard for our puppy because he hasn't been seen there yet....you would think she would be a little more understanding of the fact that he is a puppy and we buy him one dose at a time due to him growing and gaining weight so rapidly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you see a vet out in town and register him on base that way? When we were stationed down at Lejeune in NC we could use any vet we wanted as long as we registered the dogs with the base vet showing proof of vaccines. I chose the base vet because I literally interviewed the staff before I took the dogs in to make sure I was comfortable with them and liked them.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Can you see a vet out in town and register him on base that way? When we were stationed down at Lejeune in NC we could use any vet we wanted as long as we registered the dogs with the base vet showing proof of vaccines. I chose the base vet because I literally interviewed the staff before I took the dogs in to make sure I was comfortable with them and liked them.


From what the vets office here said they have to be examined before hand with them....they could just be trying to get money from us or whatever.....they are the first post who has said this. The past two posts we pcs' d to all we needed was the vaccine records. 
I'll just do it this one time and start taking them off post to someone a little more...ummmm...more tact and care with the furbabies and owners. 

Im glad that so many of you see my side. It makes me feel like im not overreacting or blowing this out of proportion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh for heaven's sake, I would not try to get someone fired for talking about the kind of GSD you might have, and whether it is likely to be mixed. You rescued your dog, and while it really looks like a purebred, for the only two things you can do with a purebred that you can't do with any other dog, your dog is not eligible for anyway. If you wanted to have everyone remark about your dog's superior pedigree, you would have purchased a dog with a high price tag. 

And even then, it is likely that someone would say, "is that a German Shepherd?" 

Discussing imperfections that the dog has seems way stupid, but I think filing an official complaint about something like that, well, I think that is a bit out there too. So you didn't like her? Fine. You made the choice to take him elsewhere for care, now just let it be. 

These are not children. Saying your dog's back is a bit too straight and his ears too big, is NOT the same as telling you that your kid's smile is too wide and his eyes are too close together. 

I just want to say this, if your dog get's hit by a car, and whatever vet you would normally take him to is either too far away or closed, and you need to rush him into see this person, it is probably best if what she remembers about you and your dog is that you levied a formal complaint about her about her bedside manner.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

brebrehj said:


> You are right. My husband hasnt yet signed into his unit, we just got here a couple weeks ago.
> I will also have to complain about the fact that she wouldn't give my husband heartgard for our puppy because he hasn't been seen there yet....you would think she would be a little more understanding of the fact that he is a puppy and we buy him one dose at a time due to him growing and gaining weight so rapidly.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is ILLEGAL for a vet to prescribe medication for an animal they have not physically examined.

I agree with another poster, now I think you are taking it too far comolaining because she wouldnt break the law for your conveinence and she said your adopted dog that has no known pedigree might be a mix. So you didnt vibe with her, that is fine find a new vet. But to complain to a superior for something so trivial and petty is just immature, IMHO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

feel angry about what? what different does it make what
someone says about your dog? we can learn from our dog's
when people make an off comment about them. our dog's
aren't angry, hurt, upset or growling about what someone
has to say about them. 



brebrehj said:


> In the time we've had him he hasn't been injured. Maybe from previous owners?
> 
> My husband also just informed me that the vet said she had a high pedigree show GSD. She just kept pointing out every single imperfection. She said he looks like a german german shepherd....whatever that means.
> It doesn't matter what she says I guess. Our dog is not a show dog or fancy. For cry out loud he was probably eating out of trash can weeks before we adopted him. He is my perfect boy and I love him and his handsomeness.
> ...


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok I didn't know it was illegal to give a dog heartgard if the vet has not examined him. But to the other comments understand this is not a civilian place we live in. Their is a code of conduct and standard here. This persons poor attitude is a reflection of many other people. 
I do not want anyone to get fired but corrected for their poor attitude. If she was a solider she needs to be aware of her poor attitude and how it reflects on her fellow soliders. If she was civilian she needs to understand that her being on this post is a privilege...there is a bigger picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

If anything maybe for her to understanf my dog is not an accessory or in our home for bragging rights and is treated much like a family member.....a child. Make whatever rude condescending remarks youd like this is how I feel.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Let it go. Her opinion and bedside manner are less than important. If I got my nose out if joint everyone someone called my GSD a lab mix, or a Malinois, I would spend my entire life ticked off. It's not worth it. The only person it is affecting is you. 

If she had treated your dog poorly or roughly than maybe you have a legitimate complaint. But to take a perceived insult to your dogs pedigree or conformation to her superiors is petty. IMHO. 

You only have to go to get your registered on base, then find another bet and let it go. Be the adult. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

From the original post, it sounded like this was a new vet - ie in a practice, perhaps a recent grad.....there was no background about it being a military vet on a post and rules...

I have worked in quite a few practices - equine and small animal - including a University Vet School Hospital....

Any "new" vet who insults or is rude to a client is not going to be appreciated by the practice...it alienates clients, and can make them change vets! For years, one of my best friends was practice manager at a very sucessful equine hospital and when there was a vet who was rude or dismissive to a client, it was not tolerated...young vets come and go, but those clients are a long term revenue stream. To make someone feel that their animal is inferior is not good business let alone good manners...you are supposed to like and trust your vet to care about and for your animal..not go to one who is dismissive and hurts clients feelings.

IF this was a private practice, I certainly would talk to a senior vet or the practice manager...it does not matter what breed of dog or quality the dog is - the vet belittled the dog without consideration of the owner's feelings...and that is not acceptable in a business setting - 

I don't know the protocols of military bases....but perhaps these insights would help this vet transition to civilian practice more successfully.

Lee


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It sounds like you can't practically change vets. 

Just take her comments in stride. He's a handsome boy, and whether he's PB or not is non rod her concern. It should have very little impact on her treating him Medically, which is the only thing she is licensed to do, I'm guessing. 

Unless she has some legitimate reason for giving you her unsolicited criticism as to his breeding, just ignore it. 

He's a handsome boy, exactly as he was before the vet started talking out of turn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> It sounds like you can't practically change vets.
> 
> Just take her comments in stride. He's a handsome boy, and whether he's PB or not is non rod her concern. It should have very little impact on her treating him Medically, which is the only thing she is licensed to do, I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


You are completely right. Ty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> From the original post, it sounded like this was a new vet - ie in a practice, perhaps a recent grad.....there was no background about it being a military vet on a post and rules...
> 
> I have worked in quite a few practices - equine and small animal - including a University Vet School Hospital....
> 
> ...


Well put

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I believe in taking a direct approach if something really bothers me. 

If what she said bothered me as much as it is bothering you, instead of stewing on it, and possibly enlarging it, why not type out a comment you intend to make when she checks over your other dog? Something like,

"Look, I understand you have a pedigreed German Shepherd, and that is great. My dog is a rescue, and I love him just the way he is. If there is something about his structure or his weight that will likely cause a problem with him down the road I want to hear about it. But if you don't find him as aethetically pleasing as your show dog, I wish you would keep that to yourself."

That would let her know she upset a client enough to say something to her about it. 

I wouldn't go to superiors. I save that sort of thing for something I feel is criminal, mal-practice, abusing the dog. So far, thank God, I have never had to do anything like that.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

your pup looks pure bred to me, they told me at the pound and my vet liha was a chow mix


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

150% purebred 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shepherd all day


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Why does it offend people when anyone says their dog is not purebred?
Lack of self-esteem?
Try to get your self-image from within you not from your dog, your clothes or anything external.
First of all, a dog is not an extension of oneself. That is just plain neurotic.
Second, no matter how much you love your dog it is not your child. 
If the dog is from the pound, then be proud that you have the character and kindness to adopt a homeless dog, no matter what anyone says about purebred or not, which may be true that the dog is actually not purebred. So what! There are lots of things wrong with pure breeding.
I have owned purebred dogs with papers, which people have said is not PB (you get that a lot with black or sable GSDs). The first thought that came to my mind was not feelings of hurt. Just, "that person does not know too much about german shepherds."


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ocean said:


> Why does it offend people when anyone says their dog is not purebred?
> Lack of self-esteem?
> Try to get your self-image from within you not from your dog, your clothes or anything external.
> First of all, a dog is not an extension of oneself. That is just plain neurotic.
> ...


Maybe it's an issue of "self image" with you, but with most people who know they have purebred GSDs it's the issue of getting upset with someone who should know better and doesn't ... a professional like a vet who pronounces a purebred GSD as being a mix!!! And yes, its happened to me ... I don't get upset when John Q Public makes the mistake, but when a professional who should know better doesn't, yeah that upsets me ... if he can't recognize one of the most popular breeds of dogs in America, perhaps the world, as being purebred vs being a mix, then what else does his education lack that might be of importance to the health and welfare of my dog?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Ocean said:


> Why does it offend people when anyone says their dog is not purebred?
> Lack of self-esteem?
> Try to get your self-image from within you not from your dog, your clothes or anything external.
> First of all, a dog is not an extension of oneself. That is just plain neurotic.
> ...


I do treat my dog as if it were my child.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden's vet had her listed as a mix for a long time, her first vet thought she was a Golden Retriever/Irish Setter mix. She was a stray so I didn't know for sure, the red Goldens are not so common so most people mistake them for Irish Setters. Then I learned more about "field Goldens", talked to some breeders and was told she actually looked very very similar to some well known field line champions. Once I learned more I just went in and asked the vet receptionist to changed her info to Golden Retriever in the computer, no big deal.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the vet is making the mistake with that white spot being "fading" similar to when u say a Black and Tan with a fade across the shoulder blades. Looks pure shep to me. Enjoy your boy he's a BęãüTįÛł GSD!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

I must say, next time she makes comments like that, I would point out that her job is to examine my dog, vaccinate and that is about it.
I might ask her too if she is a judge and if she needs to practice, if she denies, I would tell her to focus on her actual assignment, which is basic health care for your pet.

(I am mildly getting fed up with most equine vets that try to judge my Icelandic horse, a breed most of them haven't seen before outside a picture and I usually keep pointing out to leave the judging of him to the actual licensed judges.... That usually shuts them up) 

Y


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Did your husband ask her opinion? Did he say anything that may lead her to believe that he wanted her opinion. Or did the vet essentially walk in the door and say something like, "Clearly, this dog is a mix and has poor conformation and a white tip on the tail. There is no way this is a pure bred GSD."


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would have said something then if I didn't like what was being said, but I don't think I would report the vet. Call and talk to her if you are that bothered or write a letter to her as someone else mentioned. HOWEVER, whether or not your dog is purebred is a mystery... you don't have proof any more than she does. What you have is a dog that looks like a fullblood GSD, but there is no paperwork to back that up. I've had siamese cats before that bred true to that coloring .. but that doesn't mean they were purebred because their mama was a tabby. 

I'm not at all saying that your dog is a mix .. because I don't know that! Anymore than you or that vet knows for 100 percent sure. What I do know is that you love your dog and are its champion .. and that's a good thing. Just don't blow the situation out of proportion.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A vet once told me that Stark wasn't 100% German Shepherd because he "had too much black in his coat". My response, "oh, darn, I knew those CKC papers were faked!". 



Your GSD looks purebred, some people have no clue.


----------



## Tranquility (Mar 13, 2013)

brebrehj...

First, Thor is beautiful! He definitely has the GSD ears! Love those ears! Second, my boy Cooper has a small white patch in the centre of his chest.  GSDs come in different sizes, shapes, and colours.  Personally, I love his white tip! As for the vet... as hard as it is, ignore it. We've met people that have gotten their GSDs from Germany and telling us all about the lines. They ask us about Cooper and we proudly say, "Cooper is a pound puppy." He literally is.  

Thor is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Purebred or not..he is an absolutely handsome devil!


----------



## Meigz (Jul 17, 2013)

My boy must not be purebred either lol. He has a few white spots on his ears, and I absolutely love them. Everyone you meet will have an opinion and most are all too eager to share them. I'm sorry you had to deal with her rudeness. Your boy is gorgeous.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

